# R35 Lighting Bolt Headlights



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Would anybody know of a used or new set of 2017 GT-R lighting Bolt headlights?
Wanting a set for my U.K. R35.

Inbox me details.
Pic for reference


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOR-NISS...h=item56baf88c97:g:t9sAAOSwhexb7tuK:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

davew said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOR-NISS...h=item56baf88c97:g:t9sAAOSwhexb7tuK:rk:1:pf:0




These are made by a company called Sonar, only good for upto my13.
I’m looking for oem 2014-2018 lights


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

the lightening bolts they have wont fir yours?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

davew said:


> the lightening bolts they have wont fir yours?




I’m not after that type Dave.
I’m looking for oem items; been told they’re plug and play. The ones above look hideous imo. Appreciate the link though.

Any chance you can pm me on the S3 xenons you have


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

TABZ said:


> I’m not after that type Dave.
> I’m looking for oem items; been told they’re plug and play. The ones above look hideous imo. Appreciate the link though.
> 
> Any chance you can pm me on the S3 xenons you have



Have to agree with you on the lights, OEM all the way mate. Im back to work next week sometime and will get those pictures to you if nobody gets them before.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Moff said:


> We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking
> 
> *TMS Motorsport - Contact details*
> 
> ...




That’s nice, but do you have 2014 headlights or is that a shameless plug ***8205;


----------

